# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  أطلب النصح و الإرشاد و التقييم

## محب الصالحين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشايخنا الكرام
إخواني طلبة العلم

هل يمكنني أن أعرض عليكم بدايتي مع المخطوطات 

طالبا منكم النصح و الإرشاد وتقييم العمل 

؟؟؟؟
و العمل هو محاولة لتحقيق مخطوط إخبار الأخيار بما وجد على القبور من الأشعار لابن اللبودي

و لكنه لم يكتمل فأحتاج إلى مساعدتكم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محب الصالحين

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 

أعتذر عن عدم ترتيب الأفكار و الأسئلة فقد جاءت مبعثرة

و سؤالي الأول هو 

1- هل يمكن الاعتماد على المصورات الموجودة على الإنترنت بالكلية 
و هل يجب أن تكون معلومة المصدر
و هل لو كانت معلومة المصدر نثق فيها بإطلاق 
بمعنى هل استصحاب اليقين في صحة التصوير عن الإصل 
أم نستصحب الشك في ذلك خصوصا و قد قرأت عدة موضوعات عن تزوير الوثائق بواسطة برنامج الفوتوشوب

أرجو الإفادة

----------


## محب الصالحين

ترجمة المؤلف ابن اللبودي

هو شهاب الدين أحمد بن خليل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي بكر الدمشقي الصالحي الشافعي ( 834 – 896 )

قال السخاوي في الضوء اللامع - (ج 1 / ص 188)
أحمد بن خليل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي بكر الشهاب الدمشقي الصالحي الشافعي سبط الجمال يوسف بن محمد بن أحمد الحجيني أحد المسندين الآتي في محله ويعرف بابن اللبودي وابن عرعر ولكنه بالأولى أشهر. ولد في سابع عشر شعبان سنة أربع وثلاثين وثمانمائة بسفح قاسيون من دمشق ونشأ بها فحفظ القرآن وكتباً واشتغل في فنون ومن شيوخه في الفقه البدر بن قاضي شهبة والزين عبد الرحمن بن النشاوي وفي العربية الشهاب بن زيد، وطلب الحديث وتخرج بالخيضري فيما قيل وسمع على الشهاب أحمد بن حسن بن عبد الهادي خاتمة أصحاب الصلاح بن أبي عمر بالسماع ومجير الدين بن الذهبي وآخرين أولهم مؤدبه شعبان بن محمد بن جميل الصالحي الحنبلي سمع عليه بقراءة الخيضري معظم السيرة لابن هشام وتميز وتعانى نظم الشعر فبرع وتكسب بالشهادة بباب البريد ولما دخلت دمشق سمع بقراءتي على جمع من شيوخها وكنت أستفهمه عمن بها من المسندين إذ ذاك فلا يكاد يفصح وأوقفني على مصنف له جمع فيه الأواخر ظريف في بابه وعلى تاريخ استفتحه من سنة مولده استمد فيه من تاريخ التقي بن قاضي شهبة وغيره وأظنه خرج الأربعين والمعجم وكذا خرج الأربعين لشيخه البدر بن قاضي شهبة بل أرسل إلي يذكر أنه جمع قضاة دمشق ثم رأيت نظمه في ذلك أرسل به للعز بن فهد، وبالجملة فما رأيت بدمشق طالباً لهذا الشأن غيره وقد كتبت من نظمه ونثره وأكثر الاستمداد مني على يد صاحبنا البرهان القادري ومن ذلك الخصال المستوجبة للظلال وبعد أن فارقته حج ولقي صاحبنا ابن فهد وسمع منه ومن غيره بعض الشيء ظناً بل قرأ على التقي بن فهد وكتب له وأنا بمكة بإبلاغي سلامه وتعريفي بكثرة أشواقه واستمراره على نشر ألوية الدعاء والثناء وأنه لولا ما يراه من استصغار نفسه للكتب إلي لكتب فإنه من أكبر المحبين، ثم إنه كتب إلي بعد ذلك طائفة مشتملة على نظم ونثر وأدب كبير وتكررت مكاتباته إلي وفي بعضها السؤال عن مؤلفي في الرحمة ونعم هو ذكاء وفضلاً وتواضعاً وتودداً ولطافة، ومما كتب عنه العز بن فهد قوله:
قلت لوجه الحبيب يوماً ... والقلب قد مل منه صده
قد كنت تروي عن ابن بشر ... واليوم تروي عن ابن عقده
وقوله:
يا ناظري انظر فديتك لا تكن ... ممن غدا يبدي التعنت في الأمور
وإذا رأيت بيوت نظمي قد وهت ... سامح فكم عند الفقير من القصور
وكتب علي بعض الاستدعاءات:
أجازهم ما التمسوا بشرطه المعهود ... راقم هذا أحمد ابن الفتي اللبودي
وكان متزوجاً بأخت إبراهيم بن المعتمد الماضي كما أن ذاك كان متزوجاً بأخته ولكن ماتت زوجة هذا في حياته واستمر هو حتى مات في يوم الجمعة قبل العصر سادس المحرم سنة ست وتسعين وصلى عليه بالجامع الأموي ثم بالجامع المظفري ثم دفن بتربة الموفق بن قدامة عند أبيه رحمه الله وإيانا.




شيوخه الذين روى عنهم في هذا الكتاب مرتبين حسب ورودهم فيه مع شيء من تراجمهم :

1-  محمد بن محمد بن أفوش (1) بن عبد الله الشمس أبو عبد الله الدمشقي الصالحي العطار أبوه ويعرف بابن جوارش بجيم ثم واو مفتوحتين وراء مكسورة ثم شين معجمة وربما جعل اسم جده بل أكثر أصحابنا قالوا محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله. ولد تقريباً سنة ثمان وسبعمائة بصالحية دمشق ونشأ بها وسمع من المحب الصامت وكذا فيما قيل من رسلان الذهبي، وحدث سمع منه الفضلاء وأكثرت عنه؛ وكان خيراً نيراً على الهمة صبوراً على الأسماع مديماً للجماعة بجامع الحنابلة وربما اتجر بسبب عياله. مات في خامس عشري رمضان سنة ستين وصلي عليه عقب صلاة الجمعة ودفن بسفح قاسيون رحمه الله وإيانا. انظر الضوء اللامع - (ج 4 / ص 257)



2- حليمة بنت أحمد الإسحاقية الحلبية 

و هي" حليمة " ابنة أحمد بن محمد بن علي بن محمد بن عبد اللّه بن جعفر بن زيد أم عبد اللّه ابنة الشهاب - وفي مكان التاج أبي العباس الحسيني الاسحاقي الحلبي الماضي والدها نقيب الأشراف بحلب. ولدت تقريباً في سنة سبعين وسبعمائة وأجاز لها باستدعاء البرهان الحلبي المؤرخ بسنة ست وسبعين ابن الهبل وابن ميلة والصلاح بن أبي عمر والمحب الصامت وأبو بكر بن محمد بن الحبال ومحمد ابن محمد بن داود بن حمزة وأحمد بن عبد اللّه بن الناصح وآخرون، وتزوجها الشهاب أحمد بن ابراهيم بن العديم؛ وحدثت سمع منها الفضلاء وعمرت وتفردت؛ أكثرت عنها وكانت صالحة خيرة كثيرة الرياسة والحشمة والصبر على الأسماع ماتت بعد الستين رحمها اللّه. انظر الضوء اللامع - (ج 5 / ص 399)



3- ابن الشحام 
هو أحمد بن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن محمود بن عبادة - بالفتح - الشهاب الأنصاري الحلبي ثم الدمشقي الصالحي الحنبلي المؤذن ويعرف بابن الشحام - بمعجمة ثم مهملة مثقلة - ولد في يوم الجمعة قبيل الصلاة خامس عشري المحرم سنة إحدى وثمانين وسبعمائة بدمشق ونشأ بها فقرأ القرآن على أبيه والفخر العجلوني وغيرهما والعمدة للموفق بن قدامة وحضر في الفقه عند العلاء بن اللحام بل حضر مواعيد الزين بن رجب والجمال العرجاوي وسمع الحديث على الكمالين ابن النحاس وابن عبد الحق والحسن بن محمد بن أبي الفتح البعلي وأبي حفص البالسي، وآخرين وحدث ببلده وبيت المقدس وغيرهما سمع منه الفضلاء، وحملت عنه بالصالحية وكفر بطنا أشياء وكان خيراً منوراً محباً في الحديث باشر مشيخة الكهف والإمامة بجبل قاسيون والأذان بجامع بني أمية وحج مرتين وزار بيت المقدس، ومات هناك في إحدى الجمادين سنة أربع وستين ودفن بمقبرة الزاهرة. انظر الضوء اللامع - (ج 1 / ص 270)


4- أسماء بنت عبد الله المهراني 
قال السخاوي في الضوء اللامع - (ج 5 / ص 389)
" أسماء " ابنة عبد اللّه بن محمد وفي موضع بدله حسن بن أبي بكر الكاتبة أم الحسن ابنة الجمال المهراني الدمشقي الحنفي والدة حسن الماضي. أسمعت في سنة أربع وتسعين على الكمال محمد بن محمد بن نصر الله بن النحاس والشهاب أحمد بن عبد الغالب بن محمد الماكسيني رواية الآباء عن الأبناء للخطيب بفوت وأجاز لها في استدعاء مؤرخ بذي القعدة سنة تسع وثمانين ستة وعشرون شيخاً من رسلان الذهبي وأبو بكر بن محمد المزي ومحمد بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن خطيب المزة ومحمد بن محمد بن داوود بن حمزة ومحمد بن محمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن عمر بن عوض خرج لها الشهاب بن اللبودي مشيخة ماتت قبل إكمالها والخيضري عن ثمانية عشر من شيوخها ثلاثين حديثاً وحدثت هذا وبرواية الآباء غير مرة لقيتها بدمشق فقرأت عليها بعضه، وكانت صالحة خيرة كاتبة انفردت بجماعة وماتت في صفر سنة سبع وستين بدمشق ودفنت بمقبرة باب توما بالقرب من تربة الشيخ رسلان رحمها اللّه.

5- أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن جماعة
قال السيوطي في نظم العقيان في أعيان الأعيان - (ج 1 / ص 41)
ابن جماعة، عبد الله بن محمد
عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن سعد الله بن جماعة. ولد سنة ثمانين وسبعمائة. ومات في سنة خمس وستين وثمانمائة.


و قال السخاوي في الضوء اللامع - (ج 2 / ص 449)
عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن سعد الله بن جماعة بن علي بن جماعة بن حازم بن صخر بن عبد الله الجمال بن النجم بن الزين بن البرهان الكناني الحموي الأصل المقدسي الشافعي الخطيب والد إبراهيم الماضي وابن النجم المذكور في سنة خمس وتسعين من أنباء شيخنا ولكنه ساق نسبه محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم وكأن إبراهيم الأول زيادة ويعرف كأسلافه بابن جماعة. ولد في ذي القعدة سنة ثمانين وسبعمائة ببيت المقدس ونشأ به فقرأ القرآن عند البدر حسن الخليلي والجمال عبد الله بن عقبة وغيرهما وحفظ المنهاج وألفية النحو وبعض المنهاج الأصلي وعرض على والده والشمس القلقشندي وابن الجزري وتفقه بالأولين، وارتحل إلى القاهرة في سنة ثمانمائة فتفقه أيضاً بالسراج البلقيني وأخذ العجالة قراءة وسماعاً عن مؤلفها ابن الملقن وكذا تفقه بالشمس البرماوي وغيره وأخذ الأصول وغيره من المعقول عن العز بن جماعة والنحو عن الجمال عبد الله القيرواني الضرير ولزم الاشتغال حتى أذن له ابن الملقن وكذا أذن له غيره وسمع الحديث بالقاهرة وغيرها فأكثر ومن شيوخه ببلده الجلال عبد المنعم بن أحمد الأنصاري والخطيب إبراهيم بن عبد الحميد بن جماعة والشهاب أحمد بن الخضر الحنفي حضر عليهم ووالده وأبو الخير العلائي والشمس محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن المحب سمع عليهما وبالقاهرة التنوخي والعراقي والهيثمي والبلقيني والصدر المناوي والغياث العاقولي ونصر الله بن أحمد بن محمد البغدادي ويحيى بن يوسف الرحبي والشرف القدسي والشرف أبو بكر بن جماعة والشرف بن الكويك وأخوه أبو الطيب محمد والبدر النسابة والشمس المنصفي والسويداوي والحلاوي والفرسيسي والجوهري وسارة ابنة السبكي وآخرون، وأجاز له أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن مرزوق المالكي وفي جملة ذرية جده إبراهيم الأعلى الشهاب بن ظهيرة ومحمود بن الشريشي وعشرون غيرهما، وحج مرتين وقدم القاهرة غير مرة واستقر معيداً باللاحية بعد موت أخيه في سنة تسع وناب فيها في الخطابة بالأقصى ثم استقل بها مع الإمامة في سنة اثنتي عشرة أو بعدها وصرف عنها مراراً وآل أمره في سنة خمس عشرة إلى إشراك الشرف عبد الرحيم القلقشندي معه فيها بعد منازعات ثم ولي مشيخة الصلاحية ونظرها في رمضان سنة خمسين عقب موت العز عبد السلام بن داود الماضي ثم صرف عنها بالسراج الحمصي في رجب سنة أربع وخمسين ثم أعيد في رمضان سنة ست، واستمر حتى مات بالرملة وقد توجه إليها لضرورة في ذي القعدة سنة خمس وستين وحمل إلى بيت المقدس فدفن فيه بمقبرة ماملا عند أقاربه بجوار الشيخ عبد الله القرشي، وكان خيراً ثقة متواضعاً ساكناً بهياً وقوراً محباً في الأسماع كثير التلاوة والعبادة والتهجد مذكوراً بإجابة الدعوة وهو في أول أمره في الفضيلة أحسن حالاً منه حين لقيناه لكونه كان تاركاً وقد درس وأفتى وحدث أخذ عنه الفضلاء ولقيته بالقاهرة ثم ببيت المقدس فقرأت عليه الكثير ونعم الرجل كان رحمه الله وإيانا.


6- أبو العباس أحمد بن الحسن المقدسي
لم أعرفه

7- محمد بن مقبل الحلبي
قال السخاوي في الضوء اللامع - (ج 5 / ص 10)
محمد بن الحاج مقبل بن عبد الله الشمس أبو عبد الله الحلبي القيم بجامعها والمؤذن به أيضاً ويعرف بشقير. كان والده عتيق بن زكريا البصروي التاجر بدمشق صيرفياً فولد له ابنه في سنة تسع وسبعين وسبعمائة بحلب ونشأ بها فسمع على الشهاب بن المرحل ثلاثيات مسند عبد وموافقاته بسماعه لها على التقي عمر بن إبرهيم بن يحيى الزبيدي أنابها ابن اللتي، وأجاز له في استدعاء البرهان الحلبي ستة وثمانون نفساً منهم الصلاح بن أبي عمر خاتمة أصحاب الفخر بن البخاري وحدث سمع منه الفضلاء ولقيته بحلب بعد أن صار على طريقة حسنة وسيرة مرضية فأخذت عنه الكثير. وعمر بحيث تفرد عن أكثر شيوخه واستمر منفرداً مدة حتى مات في رجب سنة سبعين ونزل الناس بموته درجة وقد ترجمه شيخنا بقوله قيم الجامع والمؤذن به رحمه الله.

8- أم السعد زينب بنت محمد بن محمد الطبرية
قال السخاوي في الضوء اللامع - (ج 5 / ص 414)
" زينب " ابنة الرضى أبي السعادات محمد بن المحب محمد بن الشهاب أحمد بن الرضى ابرهيم بن محمد بن ابرهيم بن أبي بكر أم السعد الحسيني الطبري المكي أخت المحب محمد الماضي أمها عائشة ابنة أحمد بن حسن بن الزين القسطلاني.
ولدت سنة أربع وتسعين وسبعمائة بمكة وأجاز لها التنوخي والبلقيني وابن الملقن والعراقي والهيثمي وطائفة، أجازت لنا. وماتت في صفر سنة اثنتين وستين بمكة رحمها اللّه.

9- عبد الوهاب بن أحمد 
لم أعرفه

(1) الصواب آقوش بالقاف

----------


## محب الصالحين

الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
و قد اخترت هذه المخطوطة لعدة أسباب 
1- أنها بعيدة عن الأحكام الشرعية و روايات الأحاديث فالخطأ فيها هين خصوصا و أن هذه هي تجربتي الأولى مع المخطوطات

2- و مما سهل الأمر جدا أن معظم تلك الأشعار مبثوثة في الكتب و على صفحات الإنترنت فكأن ذلك بمثابة حجر رشيد الذي فك الشفرة فاستفدت من ذلك كثيرا في معرفة الخط و قراءته

3- و مما سهل الأمر أيضا التكرار الملحوظ في الروايات التي أوردها المؤلف حتى أنه في بعض الأحيان تجد الرواية مكررة بحذافيرها دون اختلاف في حرف واحد و قد تجد الرواية مكررة لعلو سند أو لاختلاف الفاظ و نحو ذلك

ثم أقول لاشك أن التصوير يفقد كثيرا من الكلمات و الحروف خصوصا لو كان التصوير رديئا أو شاشة الكومبيوتر رديئة فتطمس كلمات و أحرف تكون ظاهرة جلية في الورق

هناك كلمات مطموسة بالكلية فقد و ضعت نقطا بين معقوفتين هكذا [......] و إن كنت أظن أنها كذا أو كذا أثبت ما أظنه صوابا في الهامش أما إذا لم أتمكن من تخمين الكلمة تركتها بدون تعليق

و هناك كلمات مطموسة و لكن ليس طمسا كليا فما غلب على ظني أثبته بين معقوفتين [] و علقت عليها في الهامش 

و هناك كلمات ليست مطموسة و لكنني لم أستطع قراءتها فأفعل مثل ما فعلت في السابقة 
و هناك ما أظن أنه سبق قلم أو خطأ في الكتابة ككسر في بيت شعر و نحو ذلك فمثل سابقه

----------


## محب الصالحين

نسبة الكتاب إلى مؤلفه
الصواب في ذلك و الله أعلم أن مؤلف هذا الكتاب هو :
هو أحمد بن خليل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي بكر الشهاب الدمشقي الصالحي الشافعي المعروف بابن اللبودي المولود في سابع عشر شعبان سنة أربع وثلاثين وثمانمائة  (834 ) و المتوفي سادس المحرم سنة ست وتسعين و ثمانمائة ( 896 )
و الأدلة على ذلك ما يلي : 
أولا : أن هذا ما ثبت في المصورة حيث كتب في صفحتها الأولى : 
إخبار الأخيار بما وجد على القبور من الأشعار
جمع كاتبه فقير رحمة ربه
أحمد بن خليل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم بن أبي بكر بن
اللبودي الدمشقي [الشافعي]
تجاوز الله عز و جل
بمنـــــــه
عنهثانيا أن الأسانيد الموجودة في هذا الكتاب تثبت ذلك ؛ فتاريخ ولادة المؤلف و وفاته يتفق مع تواريخ شيوخه الذين روى عنهم في هذا الكتاب حيث صرح بالمشافهة و المكاتبة عنهم و قد تقدم ذكرهم و ذكر شيء من تراجمهم 

و أما ما قاله صاحب هدية العارفين - (ج 1 / ص 48)
 اللبودي : أحمد بن خليل بن سعادة بن جعفر ابن عيسى البرمكي الخوبي أبو العباس شمس الدين اللبودي الشافعي بدمشق ولد سنة 583 وتوفي سنة 637 سبع وثلاثين وستمائة صنف من الكتب أخبار الأخيار بما وجد على القبور من الأشعار . تتمة تفسير القرآن لفخر الدين الرازي . الروض الباسم في أخبار من مضى من العوالم . الروض البسام فيمن ولى قضاء الشام . شرح الإرشاد لركن الدين العميدي في الخلاف . العرائس شرح النفائس للسمرقندي في الجدل . كتاب في علم الأصول . اللوامع المضية من الأربعين البدرية في الحديث . النجوم الزواهر في معروفة الأواخر في التاريخ . ينابيع العلوم اهـ

قلت : الصواب أن هذا غير هذا و أن إدخاله كتاب إخبار الأخيار و كتاب النجوم الزواهر ضمن مؤلفات ابن اللبودي ابن سعادة هو وهم منه فهذان الكتابان لابن اللبودي مترجمنا
و أظن و الله أعلم أن سبب هذا الوهم هو تشابه اسم أحمد بن خليل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم مع أحمد بن خليل بن سعادة المولود سنة ثلاث وثمانين وخمسمائة ( 583 ) و المتوفى سنة سبع و ثلاثين و ستمائة ( 637 ) انظر الصفدي في الوافي بالوفيات و الزركلي في الأعلام 

و نفس الوهم وقع فيه صاحب إيضاح المكنون – حيث قال في (ج 1 / ص 39) اخبار الاخيار بما وجد على القبور من الاشعار - للقاضى شمس الدين احمد بن خليل بن سعادة بن جعفر بن عيسى الخويى اللبودى الدمشقي الشافعي المتوفى سنة 637 سبع وثلاثين وستمائة (موجود بدار الكتب الشامية).
و أما حاجي خليفة في كشف الظنون - (ج 1 / ص 1)  فقال :  أخبار الأخيار  للشيخ أبي العباس : أحمد بن خليل شمس الدين اللبودي الصالحي المتوفى : 637 
 وهو الذي اختصر ابن طولون منه تأليفه المسمى : ( بغاية الاعتبار فيما وجد على القبور من الأشعار ) اهـ 
قلت الصواب أنه شهاب الدين و ليس شمس الدين و أنه المتوفي سنة 896 و ليس سنة 637 

و احتمال أن يكون كلاهما قد ألف كتابا بنفس الاسم احتمال ضعيف جدا 
و أما كتاب النجوم الزواهر فهو مطبوع و هو حسب المطبوع لأحمد بن خليل بن أحمد بن إبراهيم – مترجمنا - و ليس ابن سعادة 

تنبيه : يوجد مع المصورة ملف txt   و فيه نسبة المخطوط إلى ابن سعادة فليصحح 


ملحوظة : أرقام الأجزاء و الصفحات من المكتبة الشاملة الإلكترونية

----------


## محب الصالحين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

و أخيرا هذا ما تيسر لي من نسخ النص ( تجده في المرفقات)
مع العلم أن 
المخطوطة غير كاملة فلا أدري هل ضاعت بقية المخطوطة أم أن المؤلف لم يكملها أصلا
فقد ذكر في المقدمة أنه رتبها على حروف المعجم و لكن الموجود هنا هو حروف الألف و الباء و التاء و الدال و الحاء و الراء و السين و النون 
ثم أنبه أنه كان من المقرر أن أذكر هنا مببحثا في حكم الكتابة على القبور و لكن لم يتيسر ذلك لي الآن فأنقل هنا بعض فتاوى العلماء في ذلك

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء - (ج 11 / ص 103)
س2: ما حكم البناء على القبور وتزيينها بالرخام وغير ذلك من كتابة آية أو آيات على القبور؟ 
ج2: يحرم بناء المساجد على القبور ورفع القباب عليها؛ لما روته عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: « لعن الله اليهود والنصارى اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم مساجد » متفق عليه ولما في صحيح مسلم عن جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه أنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: « ألا إن من كان قبلكم يتخذون قبور أنبيائهم وصالحيهم مساجد، ألا فلا تتخذوا القبور مساجد » ، ولما في ذلك من الغلو فيمن دفن بها، ولا يجوز رفعها إلا بقدر ما يعرف أن هنا قبرًا حتى يحافظ عليه من المشي فوقه، أو قضاء الحاجة عليه، فقد ثبت عن علي رضي الله عنه: أنه قال لأبي الهياج الأسدي : « ألا أبعثك على ما بعثني عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ألا تدع صورة إلا طمستها، ولا قبرًا مشرفًا إلا سويته » رواه مسلم . وكذلك يحرم تزيينها بالرخام ونحوه؛ لما ثبت في صحيح مسلم عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يجصص القبر وأن يقعد عليه، وأن يبنى عليه، ولما في ذلك من الغلو في تعظيم من دفن بها، وذلك ذريعة إلى الشرك، وتحرم كتابة آية أو آيات من القرآن أو جملة منه على جدران القبور، لما في ذلك من امتهان القرآن وانتهاك حرمته، واستعماله في غير ما أنزل من أجله، من التعبد بتلاوته، وتدبره، واستنباط الأحكام منه، والتحاكم إليه، كما تحرم الكتابة على القبور مطلقًا ولو غير القرآن؛ لعموم نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الكتابة عليها، رواه الترمذي وغيره بإسناد صحيح.
اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء

عضو // عضو // نائب رئيس اللجنة // الرئيس //

عبد الله بن قعود // عبد الله بن غديان // عبد الرزاق عفيفي // عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز //

و  سئل فضيلة الشيخ ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله تعالى ـ: في بعض البلاد يوضع على بعض القبور قطع من الرخام وتكون مرتفعة قليلاً، وبعضهم يكتب على تلك القطع {يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة} الآية، ثم يكتب اسم الميت، فما رأي فضيلتكم في ذلك؟ فأجاب فضيلته بقوله: هذا منكر وحرام، وتجب إزالته، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى أن يُبنى على القبر، أو يجلس عليه، أو يجصص، أو يكتب عليه وبعث علي بن أبي طالب ـ رضي الله عنه ـ أن لا يدع قبراً مُشرفاً إلا سواه، أي جعله مثل القبور الأخرى، فيجب على هؤلاء القوم أن يزيلوا ما وضعوا من الرخام. وقال بعض أهل العلم: «إن الميت يتأذى بالمنكر إذا فُعل عند قبره»، وهذا منكر، ومقتضى قول العلماء هذا أن صاحب القبر يتأذى بما وُضع عليه، فبادر ـ أخي السائل ـ بهذا، وقل يجب إزالته، فإن فعلوا ـ الإزالة ـ فهو من نعمة الله عليهم وعلى ميتهم، وإن لم يفعلوا فالواجب على المسؤول عن المقبرة أن يزيل ذلك. ثم ما الذي أدراهم أنها نفس مطمئنة يقال: ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية؟ ما يُدرى، هل كل أحد يعلم أن هذا الرجل مات على التوحيد والإيمان؟ إنما نحن علينا بالظاهر، لكن أمور الآخرة لا ندري عنها.


و في مجلة البحوث الإسلامية - (ج 24 / ص 266)
حكم الكتابة على القبور
السؤال : هل يجوز وضع قطعة من الحديد أو "لافتة" على قبر الميت مكتوب عليها آيات قرآنية بالإضافة إلى اسم الميت وتاريخ وفاته . . . إلخ ؟
الجواب : لا يجوز أن يكتب على قبر الميت لا آيات قرآنية ولا غيرها ، لا في حديدة ولا في لوح ولا في غيرهما ؛ لما ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من حديث جابر رضي الله عنه أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم صحيح مسلم الجنائز (970),سنن الترمذي الجنائز (1052),سنن النسائي الجنائز (2027),سنن أبو داود الجنائز (3225),مسند أحمد بن حنبل (3/339). نهى أن يجصص القبر وأن يقعد عليه ، وأن يبنى عليه . رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه ، زاد الترمذي والنسائي بإسناد صحيح : وأن يكتب عليه .

و في فتاوى الأزهر - (ج 8 / ص 278)
الكتابة على القبر

المفتي
 عطية صقر .
مايو 1997

المبادئ
القرآن والسنة

السؤال
 نرى بعضى المقابر مكتوبا عليها آيات قرآنية وأسماء من بنوها، فما رأى الدين فى ذلك ؟

الجواب
 روى الترمذى وصححه عن جابر رضى الله عنه قال : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تجصص القبور وأن يكتب عليها وأن يبنى عليها وأن توطأ، أى تداس . وفى لفظ النسائى : أن يبنى على القبر أو يزاد عليه أو يجصص أو يكتب عليه .
الظاهر من هذا الحديث النهى عن الكتابة على القبور. دون تفرقة بين كتابة اسم الميت وكتابة غيره .
قال الحاكم : مع صحة الحديث فالعمل ليس عليه ، فإن أئمة المسلمين من الشرق والغرب يكتبون على قبورهم ، وهو شىء أخذه الخلف عن السلف . لكن الذهبى قال : إن هذا شىء محدث ولم يبلغهم النهى .
ورأى المذاهب الفقهية فى ذلك على ما يأتى :
أ - قال الحنفية : يكره تحريما كتابه أى شىء على القبر، إلا إذا خيف ذهاب أثره فلا يكره .
2 - وقال المالكية : إن كانت الكتابة قرآنا حرمت ، وإن كانت لبيان اسم المتوفى أو تاريخ موته فهى مكروهة .
3-وقال الشافعية : إن النهى عن الكتابة للكراهة ، سواء أكانت قرآنا أم كانت اسم الميت ، لكن إذا كان القبر لعالم أو صالح ندب كتابة اسمه عليه وما يميز ليعرف .
4 -والحنابلة قالت : إن النهى عن الكتابة للكراهة ، سواء كانت قرآنا أم غير ذلك ، دون تفرقة بين قبر عالم أو صالح وقبر غيره .
وابن حزم ، يرى أن نقش اسم الميت على القبر لا كراهة فيه ، وكل ذلك يعتمد فيه إلى حد كبير على النية الباعثة للكتابة ، فإن كانت لمجرد التعرف على صاحب القبر فلا بأس بذلك مطلقا .
فقد روى ابن ماجه عن أنس أن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم وضع صخرة على قبر عثمان بن مظعون وجاء فى رواية أبى داود أنه قال : " أتعلَّم بها قبر أخى، وأدفن إليه من مات من أهلى " وإن كانت الكتابة للفخر والمباهاة فهى مذمومة قطعا

----------


## محب الصالحين

> الحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 
> أعتذر عن عدم ترتيب الأفكار و الأسئلة فقد جاءت مبعثرة
> و سؤالي الأول هو 
> 1- هل يمكن الاعتماد على المصورات الموجودة على الإنترنت بالكلية 
> و هل يجب أن تكون معلومة المصدر
> و هل لو كانت معلومة المصدر نثق فيها بإطلاق 
> بمعنى هل استصحاب اليقين في صحة التصوير عن الإصل 
> أم نستصحب الشك في ذلك خصوصا و قد قرأت عدة موضوعات عن تزوير الوثائق بواسطة برنامج الفوتوشوب
> أرجو الإفادة



السؤال الثاني 
كيف أعرف نوع الخط و ما هي أفضل الكتب التي تكلمت عن أنواع الخطوط و خصائصها و مميزاتها

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل (محب الصالحين) جعلك الله من الصالحين ، وأثابك الله على نيتك.
لابد لطالب العلم الذي يريد أن يخوض لجة التحقيق والعمل العلمي في تحقيق تراث الأمة من عدة أمور :
1- تجريد النية وقصد نفع المسلمين ، وليس الاتجار .
2- لا بد من تحديد مفهوم التحقيق وتحديد منهج تسير عليه كمحقق ، والكتب في تحقيق التراث بفضل الله كثيرة ومنتشرة بالمكتبات وعلى مواقع النت . 
تجد الكثير منها هنا
http://www.wadod.net/menu.php?action=new
وهنا
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=414
3- لابد من معرفة هل طبع الكتاب من قبل أم لا وإذا كان قد طبع هل لقي درجة من العناية والتحقيق العلمي ، فإن كان قد طبع محققًا تحقيقًا علميا ، فابحث عن غيره ، وإن كان لم يطبع أو طبع طبعات ناقصة أو غير محققة فتوكل على الله وانتقل إلى الخطوة التالية .
4- النظر في فهارس مكتبات المخطوطات ، لجمع المعلومات عن النسخ المتاحة ، فبعض الباحثين لمجرد أن يقع على نسخة خطية لكتاب يستملحه ، يقوم بنسخها والتعليق عليها دون أن يتعب نفسه في معرفة ما إذا كان هناك نسخ خطية أخرى للكتاب ، وأحيانا يكون هناك نسخة بخط المؤلف أو نسخة قوبلت على نسخة المؤلف أو ما شابه ذلك .
5- ثم تأتي مرحلة التحقيق الفعلي والكلام فيها طويل لكن تفصيله في الكتب المشار إليها الموجودة على الروابط سالفة الذكر ، مع الوقوف على طرائق أهل التحقيق الكبار مثل الشيخ أحمد محمد شاكر ، ومحمود محمد شاكر ، وعبد السلام هارون ، والسيد أحمد صقر ، رحمهم الله والدكتور فخر الدين قباوة وغير هؤلاء من جهابذة المحققين .
وطبعًا واضح مما كتبته سلفًا فهمك لكثير من هذه النقاط لكن أركز على النقطتين الثالثة والرابعة ، هل نظرت يا أخي في فهارس المخطوطات على الأقل الفهرس الشامل للتراث المخطوط لتعرف ما للكتاب من نسخ خطية موجودة في العالم لابد من هذا ، ويمكنك إذا عرفت النسخ الخطية الموجودة أن تزيد ثقتك بما لديك من نسخ خطية قمت بتحميلها من شبكة المعلومات أو العكس ، بارك الله فيك ونفع بك .

----------


## حسين العسقلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كلام طيب، بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السؤال الثاني 
> كيف أعرف نوع الخط و ما هي أفضل الكتب التي تكلمت عن أنواع الخطوط و خصائصها و مميزاتها


هناك عدة كتب عنيت بالكلام على المخطوطات وأنواعها ، والتعريف بالخطوط من ذلك :
- المخطوط العربي وشيء من قضاياه ، للدكتور عبد العزيز بن محمد المسفر .
- المخطوطات والتراث العربي ، للدكتور عبد الستار الحلوجي .
- في المخطوطات العربية ، للدكتور السيد السيد النشار .
وغيرها كثير .

----------


## محب الصالحين

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم على اهتمامك و نصائحك الغالية 

لقد استفدت من توجيهاتك كثيرا 

و انتظر المزيد من النصائح و التوجيهات بارك الله فيكم جميعا

أود الاستفسار عن اسطوانة مركز الملك فيصل المسماة خزانة التراث 

أين أجدها بارك الله فيكم

----------

